# Vic: Patto attack...with some.



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Had an epic weekend of bream fishing down the patto river, armed with boxes of hard bodies and landed every fish on the one plastic, squidgy wriggler..
Heres a few pics from the weekend that was .










Theres a bear in there and some stories to tell...matty had this one on for about 2 mins and had him in all sorts of positions

























Covering a bit of ground we worked boat hulls , pylons and rock walls , and these bream were fat .
















Getting a bit creative.









Few of our other yackers ..

Im on says scotty....










Im off says scotty, after a big awwwwwhhh...









Even had a celebrity pop down in the morning and grab a couple good fish and then go home...









Dean is on...








Dean is off.








Not happy Jan...really hes not happy

Dan on his maiden voyage in a new outback...









Here comes BIG G.

























And another bream..








And another


























Donkey Dog time..
















They just go down like a treat. dogs in a thermos....

Was great weekend and now im buggered..enjoy

oops 
heres a couple more..


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

MATE! what a day you had 8) 8) The same lure has been nailing them over here in South Oz...... hard bodys just aren't producing  

*****


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Couple more from the weekend.
















Top day on the water!


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Looks like a ripper of a weekend,well done.
Whats up with Dan,everyone else is rugged up and he's in thongs,new heated peddles or something :lol: 
Clarkey


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice work guys. I have a hankering to catch me a black bream or 2 now.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

What a great report. Living here in Esperance it is hard to believe that you can catch fish in places like that. Well done.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Sensational report Neil and great pics. Looks like a great weekend, and matty has killed it there this week with one catch being the talk of the town.  8)

Big G has done well to squeeze under that bridge. :shock:


----------



## Mustang (Jun 6, 2008)

Well done to all,

Those bream are on the Roids, or their dumping toxic waste into the Patterson.
Fantastic session and great pics. Thanks Guys Brett


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Onya Neil, thanks for posting that up & for taking the time to put in plenty of pics.
Good to see the patto fire up like that, there's a few good size ones in there by the looks of things.
Well done to all who got out.


----------



## cobrat (Sep 18, 2008)

That's some fat fish. Nice one


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Those all look really big old and grumpy. Good fishing, but you look like a cold bunch. Makes me realize Winter is coming.

I can't help myself, though. The Jerk references are killing me.
First the thermos, then the dog in a thermos.

"Oh, this is the best pizza in a cup [dog in a thermos] ever. This guy is unbelievable. He ran the old Cup 'o Pizza [Thermos Dog] guy out of business. People come from all over to eat this." 
Steve Martin
_The Jerk_


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thats some ripper bream there guys.

Gotta love the squidgy wriggler 

I reckon you need to get Matty pulling the fish face like you an scotty B now Neil :lol: be good to catch up with you guys soon at Ballina.

Cheers Dave


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

justcrusin said:


> I reckon you need to get Matty pulling the fish face like you an scotty B now Neil :lol: be good to catch up with you guys soon at Ballina.
> 
> Cheers Dave


Working on it Dave
It's a difficult pose to master and I'm told it takes years of practice. :lol: 
Looking forward to catching up at Ballina.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Top shelf stuff there Treacle! Love the photos of that bridge giving birth to The G, and those doggies.
Gotta love the days when those blue nose bastards _actually_ play the game, instead of just making life difficult!
Looking forward to rippin' lips with you guys down at the secret spot this weekend! ;-) :lol: 
Smeg out.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Top effort and great report. Ripper shots also, what is the camera your using?

Cheers Dave


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

GregL said:


> Looking forward to rippin' lips with you guys down at the secret spot this weekend! ;-) :lol:
> Smeg out.


yeah, frothin gregls frothin, see you at spot x tonight..... lets hope they want to play there too:?



Dave73 said:


> Top effort and great report. Ripper shots also, what is the camera your using?
> 
> Cheers Dave


Thanks Dave, its a dicksmith special $70 olympuss t100....me and expensive cameras dont mix...


----------

